# first cut out



## brent3369 (Sep 11, 2014)

Did my first cut-out from an old shed into a top bar. It was definately a learning experience. My system for attaching comb was terrible and I expect to be redoing it when I get them home. I got most of the bees into the hive, but never did spot the queen. I hope she is in the hive and I just missed her. What happens if the queen isn't in the hive? how long does it take for them to attach the comb to the bars? This is a high risk situation anyway since its only a month before snowfall, but I had nothing to lose and will order a package anyway in case they don't winter, or if they are gone tomorrow when I go to pick them up.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

You have a doomed hive if there is no queen this time of year. It will take about two weeks to attach the combs to the bars.
Good luck with the bees.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> You have a doomed hive if there is no queen this time of year. It will take about two weeks to attach the combs to the bars.
> Good luck with the bees.



A bit late that far north.


----------



## brent3369 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ya, I'd rather pic up bees in late July, but didn't find out about these till now. I figure a slim chance is better than no chance if they are left to be destroyed by the owner.


----------



## brent3369 (Sep 11, 2014)

Got them home and this is the second day for their new home. They seem to be settling in just fine. We are having amazing weather for this time of year, so it might help them get ready for winter. I really like the top bar for being able to check on them without disturbing them. Weather they make it through winter or not, I'll be booking a package next month for next spring.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

brent3369 said:


> Ya, I'd rather pic up bees in late July, but didn't find out about these till now. I figure a slim chance is better than no chance if they are left to be destroyed by the owner.


That is the truth some times. Some are going to die if we don't try to grab them or wait till spring, so we might as well try to claim them for our apiary.


----------



## brent3369 (Sep 11, 2014)

Update... It's been four days now and I check the top bar. The bees are feeding well and bringing some pollen in. They have attached the cut-outs to the bars, allowing me to remove the attachment wires and inspect the comb. They are building new come on a new bar, but I noticed that there is what looks like the start of a queen cell and no sign of the queen as far as I can see. They are filling a lot of the brood comb with honey too. The queen may have been killed during the cut-out when a piece of comb fell into the wall. I still have my fingers crossed. If they are building a queen cell, is that an indication they are queenless? How long before the queen would hatch and take up residence?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Think it is 17 days minimum. With you in Saskatchewan, I would think the drones would be gone by that time. I don't know much about bees, but this is one I would order a queen on or just keep the frames of comb for a nuc in the spring.

Good Luck


----------



## brent3369 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ya, I didn't see any drones or drone brood either. Having a swarm, or in this case a cut-out this late is all new to me. good learning opportunity.


----------



## flhultra (Jun 14, 2013)

feed them , and good luck .
worst case is you will have a good start, for your package next spring.


----------



## brent3369 (Sep 11, 2014)

Here is an update. I moved the TBH into my greenhouse and continue to feed. They are doing great but I'm afraid they are doomed. There is no queen, and no more brood. They are building comb and making honey, so they will die of old age and not starvation. What I've learned from this experience... 1. I don't want to do a cut-out using a TBH. 2. I knew this, but, don't do a cut-out late in the year. 3. Have a source for a replacement queen if needed. 4. I love bees.  I will be getting two packages and a nuc next spring so I can start off right.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

If you can freeze those frames, you can give a nuc a leg up of build up in the spring. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

marshmasterpat said:


> If you can freeze those frames,


Being in Saskatchewan, if he takes them out of the greenhouse, they will probably freeze on their own.

cchoganjr


----------



## brent3369 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ya they will be frozen for six months lol.


----------

